# The Most Expensive Piece of Paper



## matt01 (Aug 11, 2004)

I received my diploma in the mail today. It is nice, with fine lettering, a few signatures and of course the gold stamp. Nevertheless, it has to be the most expensive piece of paper that I have ever owned.


----------



## LauridsenL (Aug 11, 2004)

Congratulations!


----------



## king of fools (Aug 12, 2004)

Congrats! I know the feeling too. When I got my degree I couldn't believe it was all over! Now, I just have to think about grad school.


----------



## dkicklig (Aug 12, 2004)

Just wait till you start grad school $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Ranger (Aug 13, 2004)

Congrats man. It was hard earned I am sure, and well deserved.


----------

